# New Cyp just looking out, do you know them?



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

Hy, 
here in this pot are 2 different species. 

Find someone out what it could be. 

They are small size Cyps.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 28, 2010)

My try - on the right is guttatum


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> My try - on the right is guttatum



No try again. The right one is not a 2 leaf species. 

And all not from trigonopedia section.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Right = parviflorum var. parviflorum

Left = guttatum


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

No this species are not included. 

All from Asia, to make it smaller


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

cypripedium plectrochilum


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Right = plectrochilum

Left = tibeticum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2010)

No; what are they?


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

The right one is plectrochilon and the left one is bardolphilum. 
Hopefully I will get a bloom this year. 

That is the only bardolphilum from my first seedlings I could grow to an adult plant. 
Just baught seedlings again for the next trial.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2010)

Dido said:


> No try again. The right one is not a 2 leaf species.
> 
> And all not from trigonopedia section.



Just a tick, I thought that _C. bardolphianum_ was in _Trigonopedia_.

Please do post them again when in flower!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Just a tick, I thought that _C. bardolphianum_ was in _Trigonopedia_.



So did I! It is according to Cribb, but Frosch lists it under "Sinopedilum". Don't know where that came from.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> So did I! It is according to Cribb, but Frosch lists it under "Sinopedilum". Don't know where that came from.



Sorry I am German ande so i agree to Frosch and Eccarius. So much I know made Perner this change in 2008. 

The leaves in my experience are very different. The trigo are hard and bigger, the one from Sinopedilum are more soft. If you put water on both you will see fast the different. 
The most different about Perner is the Flower, the pollina has mostly 2 on each side, so they have 4. 
New is too that Forrestii is now Cyp Bardolphianmu ssp Forestii. 

Does the new book of Eccarius exist in English? It was starting printing in 07.2009 in Germany. 

I think it is really good show all kinds in pictures only subtropikum is a print.
Only sinchii is missing at the Moment. 
And it shows pictures of ludlowii.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2010)

Dido said:


> Does the new book of Eccarius exist in English? It was starting printing in 07.2009 in Germany.



No, not that I know of. I do have the book and have seen the classification. I wonder what the consensus view is on the changes he made - or if there is a consensus view. I donated a couple pics for the book and got a copy gratis!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm I haven't heard of this book by Eccarius until now. I'll probably get a copy, even if it is in German. It would be interesting and fun to try to translate it!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 29, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I donated a couple pics for the book


I just noticed that! Page 171.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 29, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> Hmmm I haven't heard of this book by Eccarius until now. I'll probably get a copy, even if it is in German. It would be interesting and fun to try to translate it!



Here's the link: http://www.echinomedia.de/en/titel/gatt_cypripedium/index.shtml

Lots of good photos, reasonably quick shipping (if you pay for it), etc. My only complaint (and it isn't really the fault of the author; more of a timing issue) is that it doesn't include anything on the rediscovery of C. subtropicum. Here's to hoping that Cribb's forthcoming book will cover it: http://www.nhbs.com/title.php?tefno=92348


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2010)

kentuckiense said:


> Here's the link: http://www.echinomedia.de/en/titel/gatt_cypripedium/index.shtml



Thanks for the link!



kentuckiense said:


> Here's to hoping that Cribb's forthcoming book will cover it: http://www.nhbs.com/title.php?tefno=92348



I hope it will too. I'm quite excited about this book!


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2010)

I think this book is one of the best I have for Cypripedium Genius.


----------

